# Devnagri style english font> Anyone?



## goobimama (Oct 6, 2007)

I wanted that font, the one which has english alphabets, but looks ethnic. A common use of that is for Ganesh Chaturti or something like that. It's english alphabets with a stroke/line on top to give it that devnagri/hindi look.

If anyone comes across such a font or has one, please let me know.

Thanks,
Your Friendly neigbourhood spiderman.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

You can always try *dafont.com/ for all your font needs!

*www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=206


----------



## goobimama (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Exactly what I wanted...


----------

